# Be careful running through thick weeds and grass/pads



## wasilvers (Jul 9, 2011)

During the WI/IL fishing tourney in Madison, I got in some really thick weeds, to the point my troller was struggling. I spent a lot of time on full power moving through and them and 7-10 minutes of time at high speed trying to getting out of them. After that, my battery was about dead and I left the troller on speed 4/5 when used the rest of the day. 
Well, this last weekend I found out that speeds 1&2 are speed 4, speeds 3-5 are normal - so I really don't have a low speed troller anymore. I tore into it today and turns out the swich was fine, but the wires in the head had BURNED THROUGH THEIR SHIELDS - not just one but 3 wires had burned their shields and were making contact. They had shorted out and so my speeds were all goofed up. It could have been much worse I suppose, instead it was just annoying. My inline fuse never blew.

I blame the weeds and high speed for causing the heat problem - so try to clear them off the motor as soon as you can.


----------



## countryboy210 (Jul 9, 2011)

Great Advice For Us !

Really Good Luck For You That Day.


----------



## devilmutt (Jul 9, 2011)

When I get in the heavy weeds like that I'll lift the prop out of the water and yell "SALAD SHOOTER" as loud as I can then step on the switch. After a few seconds of flying debris I'm good to go.


----------



## Razorback (Jul 10, 2011)

One of my favorite places to fish is deep in the lily pads and grass. I rarely ever see anybody else get up in there. I use the same salad shooter technique. If I'm trying to go a longer distance, rather than just a few feet, I hold the rope to where the prop is just barely in the water. Moves me along just fine.


----------



## Deadmeat (Jul 10, 2011)

A $500 trolling motor will always protect a $2 in-line fuse by blowing first.


----------



## DanMC (Jul 10, 2011)

Wow...i hope i can cut thru weeds with my 2 Hp Honda trolling motor,i suppose the motor can stall when is too much loaded with weeds.This was one of the main reasons i choose to go with an air cooled trolling motor, will not suck in anything...i wonder what will my 2Hp be equivalent to what in pounds speak :?: #-o ...Hp~Pounds...if compared to an electric trolling motor... :? 
Dan


----------



## Hanr3 (Jul 10, 2011)

I'll have to check mine out. Same weeds, same day. Hopefully NOT the same result!

What brand is yours Will?


----------



## skimsucka (Jul 10, 2011)

this might have happened to me today running the trolling motor for a very long distance though hopefully not !

good to know


----------



## wasilvers (Jul 10, 2011)

Mine is a Minn Kota Edge (50 lb). It was realy weird, the red wire melted the two smaller ones and melted through the shrink wrap put on originally. The wires looked fine, just melted. After wrapping it with electrical tape (not sure what else to do), I took it out last night and it ran good at all speeds, even went back in the grass and pads again - but this time I made sure to clean it off more often 

BTW, there are lots of fish in those shallow weeds where lesser boats dare to tread, now I'm beginning to see WHY :LOL2:


----------



## bobberboy (Jul 11, 2011)

I love to fish the lily pads and spend most of my fishing time in them. Getting the motor tied up in the stems is inevitable so I use a push pole. It always works, doesn't tear up the lily pads and I can get way in them where, as you say, lesser boats fear to tread. I made my push pole out of a telescoping paint pole. It's aluminum, lightweight and the water drains out of all those little holes used to lock the pole at different lengths.


----------



## flatboat (Jul 11, 2011)

if your in that kinda weeds use a pole . t motors make SOmuch noise i used a fiberglass polevalt standard 15 ft 50 bucks . not hundreds like the xpensive ones just as good..... pole you will catch more fish


----------



## fender66 (Jul 11, 2011)

flatboat said:


> if your in that kinda weeds use a pole . t motors make SOmuch noise i used a fiberglass polevalt standard 15 ft 50 bucks . not hundreds like the xpensive ones just as good..... pole you will catch more fish



A pole is something I've never considered carrying with me. That's actually a good idea. Hmmm..........


----------



## Hanr3 (Jul 11, 2011)

Same here, never considered a pole. Wheels are churning now on where to find one for free, or next to nothing. Several of the local lakes get so full of weeds nobody goes there. Well i should say the passage between the lakes gets full of weeds and makes the trip almost impossible. 

Will, that electrical tape wont offer the same protection as the insulation did. I recommend replacing the wire.


----------



## flatboat (Jul 11, 2011)

https://www.everythingtrackandfield.com/detail.aspx_Q_ID_E_2633_A_CategoryID_E_211
you gotta put a foot on it . and fill the ends with foam


----------



## justnortherns (Jul 11, 2011)

flatboat said:


> if your in that kinda weeds use a pole . t motors make SOmuch noise i used a fiberglass polevalt standard 15 ft 50 bucks . not hundreds like the xpensive ones just as good..... pole you will catch more fish



Oars are another option (in the same or even lower price range). They will also get you into the weeds (and to the hiding fish) when your trolling motor runs into difficulty.


----------



## Zum (Jul 11, 2011)

They sometimes have used or old pole vault poles at schools/colleges.


----------

